# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Nguồn để lắp thêm VGA 9600GT thế này đã đủ chưa

## thanhluantm

chẳng là e tính định lắp con 9600gt cho máy
cpu dual core e5300 2.6ghz
ram dual 2x1gb buss 800

nguồn: vaio atx-550w.
liệu e có chơi nổi con 9600gt không ạk!
nếu không được thì cho e biết tại sao và phương pháp giải quyết. nếu thay nguồn thì e phải chọn bộ nguồn nào ạk

----------


## Hong_Linh

*ecs nvidia geforce 9600gt 512mb - 256bit*

ecs nvidia geforce 9600gt 512mb - 256bit

----------


## alimama

hử hử hừ hừ cái diễn đàn tin học to đoành thế này mà không 1 cao thủ nào giải giùm e àhh x-(
chán quá >"<

----------


## lechi217

hử hử hừ hừ cái diễn đàn tin học to đoành thế này mà không 1 cao thủ nào giải giùm e àhh x-(
chán quá >"<
giúp e phát nào mọi người

----------


## gg.satthutq94

> chẳng là e tính định lắp con 9600gt cho máy
> cpu dual core e5300 2.6ghz
> ram dual 2x1gb buss 800
> 
> nguồn: vaio atx-550w.
> liệu e có chơi nổi con 9600gt không ạk!
> nếu không được thì cho e biết tại sao và phương pháp giải quyết. nếu thay nguồn thì e phải chọn bộ nguồn nào ạk


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
khi bạn đã đầu tư con “ecs nvidia geforce 9600gt 512mb - 256bit” thì tốt nhất bạn nên đổi con nguồn của bạn đi. nguồn của bạn công suất thực của nó thấp, tính ổn định không cao. bạn nên chuyển sang dùng nguồn coolermaster hoặc acbel >= 450w, để đảm bảo cho hoạt động máy tính của bạn.
chúc bạn luôn vui.

----------


## paliauthentic

> hử hử hừ hừ cái diễn đàn tin học to đoành thế này mà không 1 cao thủ nào giải giùm e àhh x-(
> chán quá >"<
> giúp e phát nào mọi người


không phải không ai giúp mà giúp tùy từng câu hỏi và tùy từng người. có phải cứ hỏi là có người trả lời ngay đâu, ai cũng như bạn thì lấy ai trả lời
bộ nguồn atx550w của bạn thừa sức để chạy con vga rời đó nhé khỏi thay chi cho mệt
mình đang dùng con card tương tự nhưng dùng atx500w vẫn rất ổn
thái độ của bạn chẳng ai muốn trả lời bạn à

----------


## sangseo

không phải thế mà là mính sốt ruột quá vì mình cũng đang rất cần gấp. bro ở trên nói là >=450w nhưng liệu 400w có được không [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] mình thấy nhiều người có cs thực chỉ = 300w vẫn chạy 2hdd + 3thanh ram + vga 9600gt 1 cơ số cái quạt nó vẫn cvhayj ngon mà

----------


## dichvumobile_vn

> không phải thế mà là mính sốt ruột quá vì mình cũng đang rất cần gấp. bro ở trên nói là >=450w nhưng liệu 400w có được không [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] mình thấy nhiều người có cs thực chỉ = 300w vẫn chạy 2hdd + 3thanh ram + vga 9600gt 1 cơ số cái quạt nó vẫn cvhayj ngon mà


bạn nói bạn đang có bộ nguồn vaio atx-550w. còn gì mà bộ nguồn này thì đừng nói là 1 cái card vga nhé 2 cái cũng được đã nói bạn roài nó dư sức cho bạn sài mà
mình dùng card hàng khủng hơn bạn mà dùng nguồn có 500w có sao đâu
đương nhiên là 300 - 450w vẫn có thể chạy nhưng nó sẽ không đảm bảo sự ổn định lâu dài vậy thôi

----------


## calebss

vaio của em bác không biết là hàng noname =.= àh
còn nếu nó là hàng brand name thì quá ngon rồi còn gì

----------

